# Dr. Remy Presas Jr. Seminar



## stickarts (Jan 10, 2004)

We will be hosting a seminar here in Middletown, CT on March 14th featuring Dr. Remy Presas Jr. For more Info: www.cromwellmartialarts.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 26, 2004)

If you cant make to Cromwell seminar, please consider Dr. Remys 2-day MARPPIO seminar in Topeka, KS on June 5-6, 2004. Or better yet, attend both of them! 

See http://hokkien.uuft.org/kansas2004.doc for more information.


----------

